# Cider Kit + Be1?



## paulmerrick (16/6/10)

I just bought a brigalow apple cider kit and was just wondering if it'd go ok with BE1? I could also add some brewing sugar if that would improve things a bit, I'd like the final alcohol to be around 5-6%


----------



## tavas (16/6/10)

BE 1 contains dextrose and maltodextrin (I think its a 60:40 split but may be wrong). Whereas brewing sugar (CSR brand) contains sucrose (cane sugar) and and maltodextrin. I don't know how maltodextrin would go in cider, it may be alright. I would probably go with brewing sugar as it leaves a cidery taste, which would go well with the cider base. 1 kg should give you approx 5%, give or take, plus the 0.5% from the carbonation sugar in the bottle.

I think Coopers brewing sugar contains dextrose and maltodextrin but in a 75:25 split. Dextrose won't add flavours to your brew.

You could also use white sugar.

There is another thread on here about Brigalow Cider, but I don't know how to attach it. I did a Google search for Brigalow Brew and found it that way.


----------



## paulmerrick (17/6/10)

Thanks Tavas

I went with the coopers brewing sugar + 2L apple juice + 200g sucrose

I'll let you know in a few weeks how it went.  

Swill


----------



## Dave70 (17/6/10)

Not sure how good the kit's turn out, but this was so easy, I thought I'd share it.

Six liters of apple juice (ALDI)

About a kilo of demerara sugar.

champagne yeast.

Stand by for a couple of weeks.

Next time I'd go probably S05 or something that didin't finish so dry. And maby a handfull of lactose.


I realy just did this just to have a play and was suprised how it turned out. *
*Although I wont be taking any medals home with it.
..maby an encouragement award..
*
*


----------



## Greg Lawrence (17/6/10)

I make cider for the wife all the time. Tried a brigalow apple cider kit about 18 months ago and there is still half of it left. probably should chuck the stuff coz it aint gunna get consumed in a hurry. It was pretty horrible stuff.
Now I use 2 cases of Aldi apple juice (24L for less than $24) and a packet of US-05. Very simple and great results. 
Tried champagne yeast, but it finished way too dry. The US-05 finishes a tad dryer than a strongbow dry.\

Gregor


----------



## Nick JD (17/6/10)

Don't be afraid to add some LDME to your cider - it freakin rocks. 

25% of the sugaz from malt in a cider removes that "woodiness" from the cider, especially if it's a dry one.


----------



## paulmerrick (24/6/10)

Gregor said:


> Now I use 2 cases of Aldi apple juice (24L for less than $24) and a packet of US-05. Very simple and great results.




Yeah right, just apple juice and yeast. That's so easy, why buy a kit? And do you add any sugar or is there enough in the juice? And roughly what eth% did you get?


----------



## paulmerrick (24/6/10)

Nick JD said:


> Don't be afraid to add some LDME to your cider - it freakin rocks.
> 
> 25% of the sugaz from malt in a cider removes that "woodiness" from the cider, especially if it's a dry one.



I probably should have added the BE1 with this batch then, next time I'll be a bit more adventurous!

BTW, has anyone here ever tried a snakebite? ie 50/50 cider and lager? (popular in England) Normally they get mixed in the glass but I wonder if they can be brewed together as a toucan?


----------



## paulmerrick (2/9/10)

OK I'm raising the dead again (ie this topic). I just drank (drunk?) two bottles of this delicious apple flavoured nectar! Oh yes, it's nice. Simple, but good (think Strongbow). Very drinkable. Next time I'm gonna drop in some LDME or BE2 as well to give more body, not to improve it but to make a different cider ...like something from an English pub. Mmmmm English pub cider.


----------



## BjornJ (2/9/10)

Gregor said:


> I make cider for the wife all the time. Tried a brigalow apple cider kit about 18 months ago and there is still half of it left. probably should chuck the stuff coz it aint gunna get consumed in a hurry. It was pretty horrible stuff.
> Now I use 2 cases of Aldi apple juice (24L for less than $24) and a packet of US-05. Very simple and great results.
> Tried champagne yeast, but it finished way too dry. The US-05 finishes a tad dryer than a strongbow dry.\
> 
> Gregor




Interesting, I've never thought of making my own cider could be that easy.

How about using a lower attenuating yeast, say like a San Francicso Lager Yeast (67.5%) of WLP005 English Ale Yeast (70.5%)?

That would leave a little more sugar compared to US-05/WLP001 hopefully without creating funny flavours?

hmm, yeat another project on the to-do list which already is marked with projects not being worked on  


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## manticle (2/9/10)

Can be done. Even 05 will attenuate less than something like white wine yeast. The thing is though - apple juice is not the same as malt so the attenuation values will change. Cider will ferment low if allowed to do so.

One of the simplest, cheapest brews I've ever made was a recent cider using 18 L safeway home brand juice (preservative free, less than $1 a litre), white wine yeast I already had on hand (made an active starter with 2 L of the juice beforehand) and 500g lactose (already on hand). Fermented at roughly 14 degrees, cold conditioned. Tastes lovely and clear as a bell- only trouble is carb is minimal as I think the yeast has dropped right out.

Next time, I would spend a bit more and make up around 5 litres of the juice with some more expensive type juices like preshafruit and berri. A bit of home squeezed won't go astray either.

Ironically the most complicated, expensive and irritating brew I made recently attempted to juice ~40kg of apples and 5 kg of pears.

Both bottled, second brew waiting to carb up.


----------

